# Mainstream schooling for ADHD



## Telkroth (Sep 21, 2008)

I am trying to find a UK curriculum primary school in Dubai for my 9 year old in year 5 with ADHD. All the obvious GEMS schools are full, can anybody tell me what people generally do regarding school places if you haven't got the brightest child.

My job starts in December and my family can wait in UK but would prefer to be in Dubai.

Any help please.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im afraid - that this isnt the greatest place to be with children who require any extra support.

Perhaps, you could try these schools:

Uptown primary - Mirdiff 
Raffles International - Umm Sequeim
Wellington International - Al Sufouh
Dubai British School - Emirates Hills

`Another option would be asking if you could have an assistant ( this is at your expense - and a very expensive option)


----------

